# Panasonic Lumix GH3 Experience/Settings Tips



## MidEastGal

Hello, I just received my new GH3 (body only) from BC branch of a local Canadian store. 

I am now in hunt for tips from those who have had the experience with GH3 and its predecessors. What are your lenses and what are they best for? What settings/lenses would you use for indoor interviews with and without support pro lighting? Also, I am buying a new lens to start mainly for videos and indoors but that can still take nice photos. Sigma 19 and 30 mm/f2.8 have been suggested. Any other thoughts? In my area the store mainly has Panasonic lenses like 20mm/f1.7 and 25mm/f.1.4. How are these ones? For those with zoom, which one would be the best and most economic?  

I have to add my budget for lens is now around $500. So I cannot afford to buy more than one. Would it be more functional for me to get one that is not fixed zoom so I have a wider range? Even though I mainly need interviews, I'll still want to shoot outside too. Ideas of that price range? 

I'd appreciate if you also share your favorite video by you or from others taken by GH3. In other words, let's talk about the GH3  

Thank you.


----------



## brunerww

Congratulations!  I can't wait to see your images!

You have already heard my opinion on lenses - so I thought I would share one of my favorite new GH3 videos (shot with the 20mm, 8mm fisheye and the 12-35mm - please watch in 720p):


----------



## brunerww

Here is a nice little Danish documentary (shot with Lumix lenses, but they don't say which ones):

[video=vimeo;58190695]http://vimeo.com/58190695[/video]


----------



## brunerww

And the Behind the Scenes:

[video=vimeo;58190693]http://vimeo.com/58190693[/video]

As I said in the comments section of this video, "it's good to know I'm not the only one who wants to kiss this camera "


----------



## trekkie

Most images/videos or people work best when the Depth of Field blurs the background a bit.  With M43 this is only achieved by using a very wide aperture, e.g. f/1.8, and reasonable long lens. Thus for your $500 limit, I would suggest the Olympus 45mm f/1.8. It is a very sharp lens and provides a 90mm equivalent focal length. Of course the new 75mm f1.4 may be even better for your application, but it is a lot more expensive. A great general lens for video is the 14-140mm but is above your cost threshold. I  really like shooting stills of people with the 100-300mm using the 100mm  f/4 capability of the lens. The 200mm equivalent is great for capturing close ups and blurring the background. Hope you have fun with your GH3, it is a wonderful camera. I went into the m43 stuff so I would not have to carry the 40 lbs of Nikon gear around and have never looked back!

Cheers,  Stan


----------



## brunerww

trekkie said:


> Most images/videos or people work best when the Depth of Field blurs the background a bit.  With M43 this is only achieved by using a very wide aperture, e.g. f/1.8, and reasonable long lens...



Good advice, Stan.  Here is a great little video on this very topic from the terrific Marlene Hielema:


----------



## MidEastGal

brunerww said:


> Congratulations!  I can't wait to see your images!
> 
> You have already heard my opinion on lenses - so I thought I would share one of my favorite new GH3 videos (shot with the 20mm, 8mm fisheye and the 12-35mm - please watch in 720p):



Brunerww, thank you so much! These are amazing videos. I loved that chair maker one


----------



## MidEastGal

trekkie said:


> Most images/videos or people work best when the Depth of Field blurs the background a bit.  With M43 this is only achieved by using a very wide aperture, e.g. f/1.8, and reasonable long lens. Thus for your $500 limit, I would suggest the Olympus 45mm f/1.8. It is a very sharp lens and provides a 90mm equivalent focal length. Of course the new 75mm f1.4 may be even better for your application, but it is a lot more expensive. A great general lens for video is the 14-140mm but is above your cost threshold. I  really like shooting stills of people with the 100-300mm using the 100mm  f/4 capability of the lens. The 200mm equivalent is great for capturing close ups and blurring the background. Hope you have fun with your GH3, it is a wonderful camera. I went into the m43 stuff so I would not have to carry the 40 lbs of Nikon gear around and have never looked back!
> 
> Cheers,  Stan



Trekkie, Thank you for your informative reply and welcoming me to the M43 world 

The Olympus 45/f.1.8 looks good and I also seen it at a store here the price was 400. The only thing is that I feel no longer comfortable to start with a fixed focal zoom lens. Maybe later I will buy a couple but now after trying some in the store, I want some versatility. 

The 14-140 is priced at 619 on Amazon. My local store doesn&#8217;t sell it separately. This is above my budget but if I am sure it will work for all my purposes I don&#8217;t mind the extra 119. Would it be good for videos with the f.4-5.8? 

As to the 100-300mm f/4.0-5.6, it is for 500 on Amazon but at my store 700! That one is not bad if I get from Amazon. But I am weary of the short zoom as it starts at 100. I rather start with a lower range. How about the 14-45/f.3.5-5.6? It is for 350 at store.


----------



## MidEastGal

MidEastGal said:


> brunerww said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  I can't wait to see your images!
> 
> You have already heard my opinion on lenses - so I thought I would share one of my favorite new GH3 videos (shot with the 20mm, 8mm fisheye and the 12-35mm - please watch in 720p):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brunerww, thank you so much! These are amazing videos. I loved that chair maker one
Click to expand...


Thanks Brunerww, very useful video. So is the f.4 too much of a difference in this case taking in consideration my reply above to Trekkie? Like how would the 14-140/4-5.8? What is a lens that would give me the best of both worlds: some versatility and zoom and wide aperture?


----------



## sekhar

OK, every time I see a new post on this thread I think you have GH3 footage...but no! Get your lens and feed us something already!


----------



## brunerww

sekhar said:


> OK, every time I see a new post on this thread I think you have GH3 footage...but no! Get your lens and feed us something already!



Ok, so this one isn't mine - but I thought it would be useful to the community.  It is a side-by-side of the RED Scarlet, Canon 5D Mark III, Panasonic GH3 and hacked Panasonic GH2.  Judge for yourselves, but in my view, the GH3 "runs with the big dogs" in resolution, sensitivity and color balance (please watch at 1080p):


----------



## MidEastGal

sekhar said:


> OK, every time I see a new post on this thread I think you have GH3 footage...but no! Get your lens and feed us something already!



 That's funny... Ok, you have a point. I am not sure you mean Brunerww or myself but to be fair, we just got the cameras and this thread is relatively new. I am still lens-less. I got so busy and I wasn't doing more research which lens I can afford and suit my needs.


----------



## MidEastGal

brunerww said:


> sekhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, every time I see a new post on this thread I think you have GH3 footage...but no! Get your lens and feed us something already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so this one isn't mine - but I thought it would be useful to the community.  It is a side-by-side of the RED Scarlet, Canon 5D Mark III, Panasonic GH3 and hacked Panasonic GH2.  Judge for yourselves, but in my view, the GH3 "runs with the big dogs" in resolution, sensitivity and color balance (please watch at 1080p):
Click to expand...


Brunerww, thanks for sharing. Yes it looks GH3 is among the best and *without* hacking. The hacked GH2 looks great too. But unfortunately, I couldn't watch it in 1080p. What is the best media player for that purpose? When I take HD 1080p video and watch it on my laptop it lags and freezes! I just tried downloading the VLC and watched my video and it still lagged a bit and audio was not exactly in line with video.


----------



## MidEastGal

Guys, I need to get back to researching my lenses and deciding in these 2 days maximum. I can't wait more  I know that I don't want fixed zoom. here are some options so far:  

Does anyone have an experience or recommendation on the Olympus 12-50mm/f.3.5-6.3? $500 at store. 

Or, the Pan 14-45/f.3.5-5.6 at $350 at store.

Or, the Pan 14-140/f.4-5.8 for $619 on Amazon.

Or, the Pan 100-300mm f/4.0-5.6 for $500 on Amazon/$700 at store.

Kindly vote and comment :er:


----------



## Balinus

MidEastGal said:


> Brunerww, thanks for sharing. Yes it looks GH3 is among the best and *without* hacking. The hacked GH2 looks great too. But unfortunately, I couldn't watch it in 1080p. What is the best media player for that purpose? When I take HD 1080p video and watch it on my laptop it lags and freezes! I just tried downloading the VLC and watched my video and it still lagged a bit and audio was not exactly in line with video.



It depends on your CPU and video card. What do you have in your laptop?


----------



## MidEastGal

Balinus said:


> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunerww, thanks for sharing. Yes it looks GH3 is among the best and *without* hacking. The hacked GH2 looks great too. But unfortunately, I couldn't watch it in 1080p. What is the best media player for that purpose? When I take HD 1080p video and watch it on my laptop it lags and freezes! I just tried downloading the VLC and watched my video and it still lagged a bit and audio was not exactly in line with video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on your CPU and video card. What do you have in your laptop?
Click to expand...


Balinus, thanks. Here are the specs of my laptop:

Windows 7 Home Premium
System Type: 64-bit Operating System
Installed memory (RAM): 4 GB (3.75 GB usable)  
Processor: AMD Athlon&#8482; II Dual-Core M320 2,10 GHz
Video card: AMD M880G with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200  

You know, while we are at it, my laptop's fan is also so loud. I have been using it for 2 years and seems like 10. I know I need a new one very soon, but would be nice to push this one a bit more.


----------



## MidEastGal

I found these 2 buys:

- Pan 14-45mm/f.3.5-5.6 for 185 plus 38 shipping Amazon = used from a trusted excellent reviews seller. 
- Pan 14-140/f.4-5.8 with carrying bag, and Hoya UV (C) filter for about 500 including shipping - used "great" condition.


----------



## Balinus

MidEastGal said:


> Balinus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunerww, thanks for sharing. Yes it looks GH3 is among the best and *without* hacking. The hacked GH2 looks great too. But unfortunately, I couldn't watch it in 1080p. What is the best media player for that purpose? When I take HD 1080p video and watch it on my laptop it lags and freezes! I just tried downloading the VLC and watched my video and it still lagged a bit and audio was not exactly in line with video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on your CPU and video card. What do you have in your laptop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balinus, thanks. Here are the specs of my laptop:
> 
> Windows 7 Home Premium
> System Type: 64-bit Operating System
> Installed memory (RAM): 4 GB (3.75 GB usable)
> Processor: AMD Athlon&#8482; II Dual-Core M320 2,10 GHz
> Video card: AMD M880G with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200
> 
> You know, while we are at it, my laptop's fan is also so loud. I have been using it for 2 years and seems like 10. I know I need a new one very soon, but would be nice to push this one a bit more.
Click to expand...


Well, you'll need the right video driver for your ATI card and enable video acceleration in VLC options. You CPU alone won't be able to play 1080p (not 100% sure though, but almost).


----------



## MidEastGal

Balinus said:


> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balinus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on your CPU and video card. What do you have in your laptop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balinus, thanks. Here are the specs of my laptop:
> 
> Windows 7 Home Premium
> System Type: 64-bit Operating System
> Installed memory (RAM): 4 GB (3.75 GB usable)
> Processor: AMD Athlon&#8482; II Dual-Core M320 2,10 GHz
> Video card: AMD M880G with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200
> 
> You know, while we are at it, my laptop's fan is also so loud. I have been using it for 2 years and seems like 10. I know I need a new one very soon, but would be nice to push this one a bit more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you'll need the right video driver for your ATI card and enable video acceleration in VLC options. You CPU alone won't be able to play 1080p (not 100% sure though, but almost).
Click to expand...


Balinus, Thank you in all cases for pointing all this out. I think I will post my question in Windows forum to be fair. This is photo forum  I am all over the map lol


----------



## brunerww

For those who can't wait, there is *one* used GH3 available at Amazon Warehouse Deals for $1195.99.


----------



## brunerww

And here is a new one from National Camera Exchange on eBay for $1299.99


----------



## MidEastGal

Hey brunerww, how is the gh3 trials going? For me, I got so busy at work and also indulged in boring research on lenses, and still didn't buy any. I am determined though to do so in coming 2 days maximum. Too much delay!!!!!! :er: 

I might get the 14-45 and a prime. 

Got a question, what difference does it make the circumference of a lens? 58mm, 62mm, 72mm, etc... I kind of "maybe naively" thought bigger better?! Any truth?


----------



## Ron Evers

The 14-45 is a nice lens but not suitable for low light conditions.  To pair up with the 14-45 I suggest the Sigma 19/2.8 @ $150 to stay within your budget.

Here is a sample shot with this lens:  Click on images.





This is a crop from the above pic.




Adorama are selling it @ $150 or paired with the 30/2.8 for $200.  This is extremely good value.


----------



## brunerww

Hi MidEastGal - I agree with Ron - that 2 lenses for $199 deal at Adorama is *very* good value for the money.

I certainly understand being busy at work and not having time for cameras!  I have taken the GH3 out a few times, though, and been very pleased with it.  It really is lightning fast with the 14-140 on it.  I raised the camera to my eye just as this bird was taking off, and this is what I got:



To answer your question about lens diameter - it is only one factor in lens performance.  There are terrible lenses with large diameters and wonderful lenses with small diameters. One of my best lenses ever for the GH2 was a skinny little Voigtlander.

I have had time for _one_ project with the GH3 - a little video I did demonstrating the difference in audio quality between pro and consumer mics (this was an audio test, not a camera test, so please forgive the overexposure and focus challenges 

[video=vimeo;58876352]http://vimeo.com/58876352[/video]​
I have a few other projects in the pipeline and will post when I am able.

Best,

Bill


----------



## MidEastGal

Ron Evers said:


> The 14-45 is a nice lens but not suitable for low light conditions.  To pair up with the 14-45 I suggest the Sigma 19/2.8 @ $150 to stay within your budget.
> 
> Here is a sample shot with this lens:  Click on images.
> 
> View attachment 36640
> 
> 
> This is a crop from the above pic.
> 
> View attachment 36641
> 
> 
> Adorama are selling it @ $150 or paired with the 30/2.8 for $200.  This is extremely good value.



Ron, thank you for the advice and sharing the photos. So the 14-45 is not the best in low light. Is it that considerable of a difference between the 14-45 and the 14-140 in low light. In other words, even though my main purpose is indoors interviews, I want a zoom also for outdoors. If I got 14-45 I still need light equipment and maybe to use the primes for indoors anyways. This question comes to mind: Why not get the 14-140 to have a bigger zoom and newer lens? Is there an answer other than price-wise?


----------



## MidEastGal

brunerww said:


> Hi MidEastGal - I agree with Ron - that 2 lenses for $199 deal at Adorama is *very* good value for the money.
> 
> I certainly understand being busy at work and not having time for cameras!  I have taken the GH3 out a few times, though, and been very pleased with it.  It really is lightning fast with the 14-140 on it.  I raised the camera to my eye just as this bird was taking off, and this is what I got:
> 
> View attachment 36645
> 
> To answer your question about lens diameter - it is only one factor in lens performance.  There are terrible lenses with large diameters and wonderful lenses with small diameters. One of my best lenses ever for the GH2 was a skinny little Voigtlander.
> 
> I have had time for _one_ project with the GH3 - a little video I did demonstrating the difference in audio quality between pro and consumer mics (this was an audio test, not a camera test, so please forgive the overexposure and focus challenges
> 
> [video=vimeo;58876352]http://vimeo.com/58876352[/video]​
> I have a few other projects in the pipeline and will post when I am able.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Bill



Brunerww, thank for sharing your trials! Exciting. I am always looking forward for tests of the GH3. Soon I'll be shopping for audio as well. That test was really illustrative. I love that bird photo; amazing shot for a quick move! 

I know you recommended the sigma lenses. I received advice though to better go with native lens from panasonic. I read counter advice too bla bla... but the real question now, for me is the speed part. Is the f.2.8 enough to compensate for me if I paired this prime with a slower aperture like the 14-45 or the 14-140? Instead of teh 2 sigmas, should I consider a faster prime? If yes, which ones: 20mm/f1.7? 25mm...etc? I am on budget, yes, but I want to avoid buying things I will need to change soon (because I am on budget). P.s: even someone suggested the canon 50mm/f.1.8 or 1.4 for good price but I prefer to not use adopter as I know nothing about them) and to preserve the OIS.


----------



## Ron Evers

MidEastGal said:


> Ron, thank you for the advice and sharing the photos. So the 14-45 is not the best in low light. Is it that considerable of a difference between the 14-45 and the 14-140 in low light. In other words, even though my main purpose is indoors interviews, I want a zoom also for outdoors. If I got 14-45 I still need light equipment and maybe to use the primes for indoors anyways. This question comes to mind: Why not get the 14-140 to have a bigger zoom and newer lens? Is there an answer other than price-wise?



The 14-140 gives you more zoom but is no better in low light.  The maximum aperture is the determining factor as to how well a lens adapts to low light, i.e. the smallest f#.  Here is an example of lenses better in low light from worst to better: f4.0, f3.5, f2.8, f1.8, f1.4.  Zooms are typically "slow" lenses & for low light a prime with f2.8 or less is desirable.  

I would not be concerned about not having some form of image stabilization on focal lengths under 45mm, all you need is a reasonably steady hand.


----------



## MidEastGal

Ron Evers said:


> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron, thank you for the advice and sharing the photos. So the 14-45 is not the best in low light. Is it that considerable of a difference between the 14-45 and the 14-140 in low light. In other words, even though my main purpose is indoors interviews, I want a zoom also for outdoors. If I got 14-45 I still need light equipment and maybe to use the primes for indoors anyways. This question comes to mind: Why not get the 14-140 to have a bigger zoom and newer lens? Is there an answer other than price-wise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 14-140 gives you more zoom but is no better in low light.  The maximum aperture is the determining factor as to how well a lens adapts to low light, i.e. the smallest f#.  Here is an example of lenses better in low light from worst to better: f4.0, f3.5, f2.8, f1.8, f1.4.  Zooms are typically "slow" lenses & for low light a prime with f2.8 or less is desirable.
> 
> I would not be concerned about not having some form of image stabilization on focal lengths under 45mm, all you need is a reasonably steady hand.
Click to expand...


Ron, thanks. What do u think of the Olympus 12-60? I like the range and extra 2mm. Also aperture 2.8-4! And I am liking the Canon 50mm prime (?)... Any thoughts as in comparison to the sigma prime? I tried to find a cheap pancake 20mm but cheapest is 400 with shipping.

Edit: here are canons 50mm on eBay:
F1.8:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Canon-FD-50m...ses&hash=item589bbd0d4a&_uhb=1#ht_4365wt_1018 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Canon-50mm-f...ses&hash=item588d4b8666&_uhb=1#ht_8186wt_1339 
And f.1.4:
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=...=1&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udhi=200 
(?)


----------



## Ron Evers

MidEastGal said:


> I have no experience with the Olympus 12-60 but here are the conclusions Of DP review:
> *       Conclusion - Pros*
> ​
> 
> Very useful   wideangle to telephoto range
> Superb optics
> Excellent build quality, dust and splash-proof
> Impressive resistance to flare
> Decent macro performance
> *       Conclusion - Cons*
> ​
> 
> Pronounced and complex distortion at wideangle
> Slightly sub-par lens hood
> Shadowing of built-in flash at wideangle on smaller bodies
> Expensive
> 
> The full review is here:
> 
> Olympus Zuiko Digital 12-60mm 1:2.8-4.0 review: Digital Photography Review
> 
> With adapted lenses you must be prepared to shoot in aperture priority, set the aperture on the lens & manually focus the lens.  I use many adapted lenses but I learned on them with a SLR 50 years ago.
> 
> Check out this link for a 20mm  pancake.
> 
> panasonic 20mm f/1.7 | eBay


----------



## MidEastGal

Ron Evers said:


> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no experience with the Olympus 12-60 but here are the conclusions Of DP review:
> *       Conclusion - Pros*
> ​
> 
> Very useful   wideangle to telephoto range
> Superb optics
> Excellent build quality, dust and splash-proof
> Impressive resistance to flare
> Decent macro performance
> *       Conclusion - Cons*
> ​
> 
> Pronounced and complex distortion at wideangle
> Slightly sub-par lens hood
> Shadowing of built-in flash at wideangle on smaller bodies
> Expensive
> 
> The full review is here:
> 
> Olympus Zuiko Digital 12-60mm 1:2.8-4.0 review: Digital Photography Review
> 
> With adapted lenses you must be prepared to shoot in aperture priority, set the aperture on the lens & manually focus the lens.  I use many adapted lenses but I learned on them with a SLR 50 years ago.
> 
> Check out this link for a 20mm  pancake.
> 
> panasonic 20mm f/1.7 | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron, thanks seems I was on Canada eBay prices seem higher there. These prices in ur link r reasonsonable. I'd choice between a 100$ canon 50mm and this reasonably priced panny what'd be best? Putting price aside. Question for anyone who has experience or knowledge of both
Click to expand...


----------



## brunerww

Hi MidEastGal - One additional detail on the Olympus 12-60 - you have to buy a $200CDN 4/3 to micro 4/3 adapter to mount it on your GH3.  I have two adapted 4/3 lenses, and I love them, but you should be forewarned that they are slow to focus on micro 4/3 cameras (and they have noisy autofocus motors).

On the 20mm f1.7 - in Canada, you're right - if you shop on eBay US, once you pay the shipping and the duties, it's a challenge to find one for less than $400CDN.

Here is one in Ontario for $376CDN (shipping included) on eBay Canada.

On buying a Canon lens with an adapter - if you mean a modern Canon EF or EF-S lens for EOS cameras - I strongly recommend against this.  Modern Canon lenses have no manual aperture control, so you will be stuck shooting with a wide open aperture.

On the other hand, if you mean a classic Canon FD 50mm prime with an adapter, it will work - but, as Ron says, you will have to set the aperture and focus manually.  Something else you may want to consider is that 50mm is a pretty long lens on a micro 4/3 camera.  I took my GH3 and the Canon FD 50mm f1.8 to a hockey game the other night and couldn't get good pictures of my family sitting next to me because the focal length was too long.

I still recommend one or both of the Sigmas for full automatic aperture and autofocus.  I'm pretty sure the deal at Adorama is over, because the only 2 for $199 deal I could find was for the NEX mount version (I gave you the wrong link earlier).

So the best I've been able to find for a new 19mm Sigma is about $158CDN (shipping included) from 47th St Photo in NY via eBay Canada.  The best I could find for a new 30mm is still at Adorama for $149US, plus shipping and duties.

I would rather have two of these lenses for ~$300CDN than the 20mm f1.7 (as wonderful as it is) for ~$400CDN.

Again, best of luck,

Bill


----------



## brunerww

MidEastGal said:


> Ron, thanks seems I was on Canada eBay prices seem higher there. These prices in ur link r reasonsonable. I'd choice between a 100$ canon 50mm and this reasonably priced panny what'd be best? Putting price aside. Question for anyone who has experience or knowledge of both



I think I answered this in my earlier post - but I want to make sure - I own an inexpensive Canon FD 50mm f1.8 and it is a great lens - but manual lenses are a pain.  I have been shooting manual SLRs since 1974 and there is a reason than autofocus and autoiris were invented  

It is also a little long for micro 4/3.  50mm is a nice general purpose lens on a 35mm SLR - it's a portrait lens or even a short telephoto on a 2X crop sensor camera like the GH3.

Here is a picture of the GH3 with an old Canon FD 50mm f1.8 lens (lots of them on eBay Canada) and an inexpensive FD to micro 4/3 adapter (picture taken with the GH2 and built-in flash, Olympus 11-22 f2.8-3.5 lens with Extended Tele Converter (ETC) on):



Here is a picture of the GH2 in the same lighting conditions with the Oly 11-22 lens and a 4/3 to micro 4/3 adapter (picture taken with the GH3, no flash, Canon FD 50mm f1.8 lens with no ETC):





A lot better in low light.  And note the shallow depth of field compared to the shot with the Olympus. It is great to have an f1.8 lens for less than $100, but you have to know what you're getting into.

And again, I strongly recommend against a Canon EOS EF or EF-S lens.  You will have no aperture control (not even manual) with an EOS lens.

Best,

Bill


----------



## MidEastGal

brunerww said:


> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron, thanks seems I was on Canada eBay prices seem higher there. These prices in ur link r reasonsonable. I'd choice between a 100$ canon 50mm and this reasonably priced panny what'd be best? Putting price aside. Question for anyone who has experience or knowledge of both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I answered this in my earlier post - but I want to make sure - I own an inexpensive Canon FD 50mm f1.8 and it is a great lens - but manual lenses are a pain.  I have been shooting manual SLRs since 1974 and there is a reason than autofocus and autoiris were invented
> 
> It is also a little long for micro 4/3.  50mm is a nice general purpose lens on a 35mm SLR - it's a portrait lens or even a short telephoto on a 2X crop sensor camera like the GH3.
> 
> Here is a picture of the GH3 with an old Canon FD 50mm f1.8 lens (lots of them on eBay Canada) and an inexpensive FD to micro 4/3 adapter (picture taken with the GH2 and built-in flash, Olympus 11-22 f2.8-3.5 lens with Extended Tele Converter (ETC) on):
> 
> View attachment 36751
> Here is a picture of the GH2 in the same lighting conditions with the Oly 11-22 lens and a 4/3 to micro 4/3 adapter (picture taken with the GH3, no flash, Canon FD 50mm f1.8 lens with no ETC):
> 
> View attachment 36754
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better in low light.  And note the shallow depth of field compared to the shot with the Olympus. It is great to have an f1.8 lens for less than $100, but you have to know what you're getting into.
> 
> And again, I strongly recommend against a Canon EOS EF or EF-S lens.  You will have no aperture control (not even manual) with an EOS lens.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...


Brunerww, as usual your informative replies are much appreciated, especially the photos illustrations! Although I love the 50mm photo quality, I don't think I am ready to deal with manual aperture and the long barrel (at least not now; maybe later if I see a good deal in a garage sale I'll get a legacy one  

And yes, seems I missed the sale on the 2 sigma lenses. I usually believe in "things happen for a reason" thing, but in this case I cannot find the reason yet :er:... Is there any other lens I am missing as a prime in economic price? (I will still give the sigma).

So, what about the zoom lens? I am still lost and feel like m43 is much harder to find economic good indoor video lenses. 14-45?

P.s.: Found this 2 sigmas for under 300 with shipping; not sure is there hidden fees to Canadian buyers (never bought from US on ebay)? : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Sigma-19...nses&hash=item3ccf17350e&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1203 
P.p.s.: I liked this one in the canon, 18-135/f.3.5-5.6, what is closest to this? especially at the wider range. 
P.p.p.s.: I could not find ones for rental to try them out for a day. Vistek here rents but no m43 lenses I want in this branch. Wish I can try the 14-140 again and the 14-45.


----------



## Ron Evers

Bill "So the best I've been able to find for a new 19mm Sigma is about $158CDN (shipping included) from 47th St Photo in NY via eBay Canada.  The best I could find for a new 30mm is still at Adorama for $149US, plus shipping and duties."

If you have the lens sent by US postal service, not by a courier, the chances are slim that you will get nailed for any more than the shipping cost.  I always demand shipping by USPS from the states & only ever got nailed once for duties/HST in over 40 transactions.   However, some sellers (B&H) will only ship by courier so be careful.


----------



## MidEastGal

Ron Evers said:


> Bill "So the best I've been able to find for a new 19mm Sigma is about $158CDN (shipping included) from 47th St Photo in NY via eBay Canada.  The best I could find for a new 30mm is still at Adorama for $149US, plus shipping and duties."
> 
> If you have the lens sent by US postal service, not by a courier, the chances are slim that you will get nailed for any more than the shipping cost.  I always demand shipping by USPS from the states & only ever got nailed once for duties/HST in over 40 transactions.   However, some sellers (B&H) will only ship by courier so be careful.



Ron, this is a very good advice! Thanks. I'll keep that in mind for sure.


----------



## brunerww

For those still looking, there are a few GH3s in stock at Adorama for $1298 and at Kenmore Camera via eBay for $1299.


----------



## MidEastGal

[h=1]Panasonic announces upcoming firmware update for GH3 camera and lenses[/h]
Panasonic announces upcoming firmware update for GH3 camera and lenses: Digital Photography Review


----------

